# A Little foreshadowing.....!!!!!



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Fellow BOTL's...just wanted to drop a line to foreshadow a huge bomb I'm about to send out!!! I don't wanna give too much away, but a fellow brother is about to have his house, yard, car and anything within a 1 mile radius completely destroyed!!! That's all I'm gonna say for now...tick, tick, tick...


TO BE CONTINUED.............:jaw:


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Holy crap this is scary.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

This is freeking great. I feel sorry for that poor chum. Cant wait to see carnage.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

wow, quick responses!!!
Yea, this is gonna be a good one for sure...stay tuned!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Hope the poor sap has a bomb shelter and room for all the damage.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

wtg david!!
i like your style...


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

This is awesome!! Can't wait!! Hert 'em guud!!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I always enjoy seeing these hit. Can't wait!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I used to enjoy these, most of the people above ruined that for me...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

This one will be fun to watch for sure. Somebodies gonna get hurt by the sound of it.opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

HaHa, nicely done David.:yo: I can see it already.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

wowzers we all need to watch the skies for there is terror on it's way.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Rut Ro Raggy!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

coming to a town near you?


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

My curiosity is peaked. Based on the description this outta be a brutal hit.


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

I couldn't help myself. I really like this section of the forum.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bhxhhcz said:


> I couldn't help myself. I really like this section of the forum.


ROTFLMAO..... Nice! Lets hope the bombee has one as he's gonna need to eat canned food under the rubble for a few days.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

OK, you guys are too much!!! That is some funny shit dudes!!!!

UPDATE: I am quickly gathering items for this massive bomb!!! Actually waitin for a CI order to hit so I can put her together and call her done...OHHH the carnage that is about to hit!!! All BOTL's take cover cause u never know who it might be!!! More to come in a couple days!!!!

TICK...TICK...TICK...:usa2::yield:


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> I always enjoy seeing these hit. Can't wait!


Somehow, this has become my favorite part of the forum. Darkly disturbing, and a little horrifying. Based on what happened to Charlie, this does not portend well with someone.

Duck!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> Somehow, this has become my favorite part of the forum. Darkly disturbing, and a little horrifying. Based on what happened to Charlie, this does not portend well with someone.
> 
> Duck!


What happened to me wasn't fun. You made kitteh scared, twice.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Hit'em where the sun don't shine David ! :spank:


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

My thinks this will be destructive. :nod:


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

007 Cruiser said:


> My thinks this will be destructive. :nod:


sweet ol' destruction. gotta love it.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

You guys are killin me!!! 
Alright, so the biggest part of the bomb is due to arrive in the mail today, so as soon as it gets here, Im gonna put this NUKE together and get er ready to launch...fellow botl's beware, NOONE is safe!!! This week will bring some major destruction to someones home and neighborhood!!!! Peace out...hahahahahahahahahahahaha..........................:woohoo:


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

This is one of those times when it's good to be such a newb that you can stay under the radar. 
But somebody better duck....


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> This week will bring some major destruction to someones home and neighborhood!!!! Peace out...hahahahahahahahahahahaha..........................:woohoo:


Can't we all just get along???? :brick:


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

:woohoo:best part of the bomb arrived today...I will be laying waste to someone this week so Y'all better watch out!!!!:flame:


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

eyes on the skies lets see what you got.... take cover and hide the family... devastation is on it's way


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

decided last nite to make this a double bomb!!! Now everyone should duck!!!


TICK......TICK......TICK:drama:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I just don't understand why people send free cigars to complete strangers, no offense but you guy's are nuts


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I just don't understand why people send free cigars to complete strangers, no offense but you guy's are nuts


Somebody say Nuts, Peanut get ya fresh peanuts here, only $1 a bags!!

WTG David, I will be watching this ......... :nod:


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> This is one of those times when it's good to be such a newb that you can stay under the radar.
> But somebody better duck....


I'm so new I'm still too stupid to be scared! :cowboyic9:


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I just don't understand why people send free cigars to complete strangers, no offense but you guy's are nuts


:tease:Are we the pot or the kettle HAHA!! This coming from one of the masters of mularky, the dude of destruction, the Smelvinator!!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

clock is ticking...puttin the goods in boxes tomorrow, if I can make it to the post, they will go out Sat., if not on Monday!!! I love this...its gonna be such a good BOMB!!!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

last and final warning!!! BOMBS will be in the mail on Tuesday...hahahahahahaha.......................................................................
Take cover all....Peace, until.........


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Get them Mofos.........


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Please proceed to the shelters and remain calm. Wait for the all clear. 
That is all.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I've been out of town, but now I don't think I want to go home.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

bombs are goin out tomorrow morning...I may or may not post the coordinates, I want this to be really unexpected!!!:twisted::twisted::twisted::mad2::humble:

Take cover fellow BOTL's!!!

tick, tick!!!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Aight kids, take cover, the bombs are on their way!!!

Heres a teaser for ya...

EH 925643822 US

EH 925643819 US


hahahahaha, this is gonna be friggin SWEET!!!!! Later

- The Mad Bomber:twisted:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh, phew... it's headed out of country... thank goodness! 

HIT 'EM!!!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

out of country, where are u lookin bro...so far I only bomb my own country!! LOL!!

Noone is safe in the lower 48!!!:mad2:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Express mail? WOW! This is serious. :shocked:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> out of country, where are u lookin bro...so far I only bomb my own country!! LOL!!
> 
> Noone is safe in the lower 48!!!:mad2:


OH! I thought that US at the end meant is was a customs form... Crap!

:behindsofa:


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Look out Asheville, and Seattle!


Ah, oh,.... shit..... that's where I live.,...


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> Look out Asheville, and Seattle!
> 
> Ah, oh,.... shit..... that's where I live.,...


It's also where I live... :yield:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> Ah, oh,.... shit..... that's where I live.,...





Magnate said:


> It's also where I live... :yield:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


>


I wish I could give out more RG... that post was so perfect, I could hear it.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

:lolat:


> Processed through Sort Facility, June 17, 2010, 10:18 am, ASHEVILLE, NC 28810


:lolat:


> Arrival at Post Office, June 17, 2010, 9:10 am, TACOMA, WA 98409


tick...tick...tick...


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

TICK
TICK
TICK...TICK...TICK...



Hehehehehe........:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::cowboyic9:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Dammit!! Dammit Dammit Dammit!!










Dammit!!

Was it you too, Landis?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Dammit!! Dammit Dammit Dammit!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HaHaHaaaaaaaaaa Chris cops it again, as he should! LMAO. Nice work David. :bowdown:


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Dammit!! Dammit Dammit Dammit!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet... My neighbor has been know to get my mail sometimes though. Luckily, he's not a cigar smoker. I'm sure he's missing a few limbs by now if that's the case though.....

I just got off the phone with Dave, and he seemed a bit aprehensive about chatting me up. Wonder why????

:yield:


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Nice smokes, nice hit!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hmmmm...its awful quiet in here today!!! I wonder why? Death and destruction maybe!!!???

Wait for it.............................................................


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

So...Asheville, NC got hit hard yesterday with a massive bombing attack from NY!!! I think the lack of a post here shows how hard it was hit!!!

Hopefully Landis will come out of it OK and show us what he got hit with!!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I just climbed out of the rubble. Luckily the only thing left of my house is the laptop and a humidor to put these things in. Thanks a lot A-hole. Now I'm going to be wearing lead undies for the next six months to protect me from the residual fallout....


















Seems Dave here wanted to make sure there were no fingers, let alone limbs, for my soon to be wife to put a ring on at our wedding this coming weekend.

Brother, this is more than generous! Thank you so much! There's a 5vegas Miami missing from the photo, cause it got smoked shortly after opening the box over a couple of iced coffees. You better hope you don't get married. How do you feel about having a cigar factory for a front yard?


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

damn son, alright boy gots game, nice


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Indeed nicely done David. That's a hell of a hit. Watch out Puff as there is another master bomber on the loose by the look of that.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Very nice hit! Some great smokes to enjoy while cleaning up the rubble.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

dude, the bell peppers and Jack really make that pic!!!
Glad to see you and the misses got out of the rubble ok and still intact!!!

Well, for me this waas a very successful bomb, there will be many more t come so u all better friggin watch out!!! I think I may go international next time!!??

Peace all

- D


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> dude, the bell peppers and Jack really make that pic!!!
> Glad to see you and the misses got out of the rubble ok and still intact!!!
> 
> Well, for me this waas a very successful bomb, there will be many more t come so u all better friggin watch out!!!* I think I may go international next time!!??*
> ...


WTF? I'll pretend I didnt hear that, for your sake. LOL.:couch2::biglaugh:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> WTF? I'll pretend I didnt hear that, for your sake. LOL.:couch2::biglaugh:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


You can pretend all u want Warren, but it won't save you when it hits!!! hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!:new_all_coholic:
start buildin bomb shelters overseas NOW!!!!

Peace

- D


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Whoa whoa whoa... 

David, can I offer you a position with Team WA?


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Whoa whoa whoa...
> 
> David, can I offer you a position with Team WA?


Id love to join...does it count that I used to live in Seattle, and Vancouver, WA, as well as Portland??!!!
Sign me up Chris:target:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> You can pretend all u want Warren, but it won't save you when it hits!!! hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!:new_all_coholic:
> start buildin bomb shelters overseas NOW!!!!
> 
> Peace
> ...


OK. I'm going into silent mode now. Tactical planning initiated.:mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> Id love to join...does it count that I used to live in Seattle, and Vancouver, WA, as well as Portland??!!!
> Sign me up Chris:target:


It certainly does...

Shoot me a PM, we'll discuss. :spy:


----------

